# Youth Hunt Program TPWD



## Wildthings (Nov 11, 2013)

Texas Parks & Wildlife Dept has a pretty successful youth hunting program. They offer free hunts to youths under 16 yo on numerous WildLife Management Areas and State parks that help control the populations of the whitetail deer on the property. They are on a random draw basis. We got drawn at the Muse WMA for hunt that was scheduled this past weekend. The youth were allowed one legal buck and one doe

Our weekend started off Friday where we spent the night at a friend’s deer lease. Talon got a fire going from local mesquite and once we got it down to cooking size we buried foil wrapped potatoes in the coals and threw a couple rib eyes on the upper side




Talon said it was the best steak he has ever eaten. I hafta agree with him – it was sweet!
Saturday found us at the WMA for orientation at 11 am and then one of the biologists showed us our assigned box stand. It was lunchtime and we made ourselves sandwiches and chips and settled down under a mesquite tree to enjoy them.





A long afternoon of watching and catnapping and when 4:30 came there he was. A legal 8 pointer standing in the road. Talon got his .243 on the buck while I glassed him to make sure he was legal (13” minimum inside spread). What was funny was the bench we were sitting on started shaking and it wasn’t me causing it. The buck was at 100 yards and wouldn’t give us a broadside shot so we kept waiting and the bench started shaking more. LOL Finally a shot presented itself and he made the shot. The buck turned and ran off and immediately disappeared from sight in the heavy brushed draw. When we got to the location where the buck was standing we couldn’t find any blood. We entered the draw and started looking for blood sign. No luck! We backed out and decided to try another route and after a few minutes I spotted a white belly about 50 yds ahead. I turned to Talon and said “no blood it doesn’t look good. How do you fell about your shot?” He said he was shaking but he was sure it was a good shot. I said “OK then look over there!” and that’s when the whooping and hollering began!!





The next morning at 07:30 Talon made a kill shot on a young doe which dropped her in her tracks. That ended our hunt.





It was a great time back at headquarters telling stories with all the kids and their dads.
Thanks for letting me tell my story and “Making Memories”
Barry

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## jmurray (Nov 11, 2013)

i got one the other day with my 5.0 caliber 302 . :( 2002 grand marquis. 2500$ in front end damage. 
im glad to see you thinning the herd

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 12, 2013)

Good shootin' kid! Kids shake when they're nervous. I shake cause I'm old and...well, shaky. Gary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2013)

Congrats- brings back memories!!!


----------



## myingling (Nov 12, 2013)

Congrats to Talon,,,Looks like you 2had a good time


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 12, 2013)

Awesome story. Nothing like those memories. He will never forget this weekend.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies and likes. Eating Jalapeno, cheese and green onion chilpolte link sausage from them tonight for dinner Yowsers it's good. Talon's still talking about the trip. Looks like a successful memory maker!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 18, 2013)

Love the story!!! Great memories indeed !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Nov 20, 2013)

outstanding! kid is hooked i can see it in is face! love seeing younger generations getting involved in with the outdoors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2013)

Great story! Even greater memories! I like reading about todays youth being active in the sport....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 20, 2013)

I took my daughter and son hunting and fishing at a very early age. Once killed a small doe with both of them in the stand, they were 3 and 4 at the time. What an adventure. They helped with the field dressing, hold this leg, and we talked about every part of the deer as it came out. Talked about why we hunt and that we eat everything we kill. They both love it today. When my daughter comes home she always wants to go with me. She is 25 now and still wants to sit with me. My son (24) hunts like a madman. He only hunts big deer and gives me grief when I shoot something that will not score big.

One thing I remember most is my daughter calling from college saying she is coming home for the weekend. She was 21 at the time. She said, "Daddy, will you take me fishin'?" How could I turn that down. We went fishing with crickets and cane poles and must have caught 50 bluegill as big as my hand. She still talks about that day.

Making memories with your kids is the best part of being a parent. Instilling in them the knowledge and passion that we feel is important. If we keep our kids busy hunting, fishing and woodworking they will not have time to get in trouble as many kids do today.

Ok, I'm wiping away the sentimental tears now. Carry on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

